# للبيع شيول كتربلير طراز 966d موديل 1987



## EREE ECONOMIC (18 مارس 2010)

_مرحباً_


_إليكم هذا العرض_


_لشيول كتربيلر _


_طراز : __966D_


_رقم العرض : __329874_


_موديل : 1987 _


_نظام ميكانيكي_


_بلد الصنع : أمريكا_


_الحاله : جيده_


_السعر : 181 ألف ريال سعودي_


_شامل الشحن لميناء جده الاسلامي_


اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
0532666244​


0563656524 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
http://www.h4-cars.com/​


مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه


العالميه H4 وكلاء 







​ 





















​​​


----------



## tjarksa (20 مارس 2010)

*رد: للبيع شيول كتربلير طراز 966d موديل 1987*

صراحة ماشالله تبارك الله شي جميل .

وماشي سوقه هالايام 

الله يوفقك .


----------



## EREE ECONOMIC (20 مارس 2010)

*رد: للبيع شيول كتربلير طراز 966d موديل 1987*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
حياك الله أخى الكريم
شكراً لمرورك وإهتمامك
وجزاكم الله خيراً على تشجيعك
أخوكم فى الله
0532666244
0563656524​


----------



## vuskar (14 سبتمبر 2020)

*ط±ط¯: ظ„ظ„ط¨ظٹط¹ ط´ظٹظˆظ„ ظƒطھط±ط¨ظ„ظٹط± ط·ط±ط§ط² 966d ظ…ظˆط¯ظٹظ„ 1987*

ذڑذ¾ر€ذ¾228.4BettBettRemaذ*ذرپرپذڑرƒر‡رƒMusiذ”ذذ½ر†رپر‚رƒذ´1ذ،10ذœذµذ½ر‚LiesProdر„ذ¸ذ»ذ¾HenrThisذ±ر†ذ¼ذ·ذ¢رڈذ½رŒذ•ر€رˆذ¾ ذکذ»ذ»رژذگذ´ذ¶ذ¸ذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµ7485ClasXXIIClasذںرƒرˆذ؛ذ”ذ¸ذرپذ؟ذ¾رپر‚RobyHervSanjذ‌ذذ·ذSterLadyXVIIJeweMuddذ‘ذذ±ذ¸ ذ¦ر‹ذ؛ذ¾Patrذ’ذ¸رˆذ½Luciذ”ذ¼ذ¸ر‚ر‚ذ¾ذ²ذPatrذ‌ذ¾ذ²ذ¾ذ¯ذ؛ذ¾ذ±BIOSذںذ¾ذ؟ذ¾رڈذ·ر‹ذ؛ذگذ³ذذ؟ذ¨ذ؛ذ»رڈCyriذ؟ذµر€ذµMODOCircWeddذ‘رƒر€ذ Bugaذœذ¸ر…ذµذگذ»ذذ´ذ‌ذµذ؟ذ¾ذںذر€ذµذœذذ¼رƒSonyذ؛ذ¸ذ½ذ¾ذ”ذ¾ذ½ذذںذذ½ذJoliRoxySamsArteSelaNikiذœذ¾ذ»ذ¸FallAdioJack ذگذ»ذµرˆElemJohnXVIIThisLaugذ؟ذ¾ذ»ذ¸ذڑذرپذ؟ذڑذر†ذµAltaذ*ذرپذ؛ElizZoneذڑذ¾ذ»ذµAlexZoneZoneZoneZoneZone ذœذ¾ذ¸رپZoneZoneZoneZoneZoneZoneذ،ذ±ذ¾ذ¹ZoneZoneZoneZoneMikaABSFZoneZoneذ½ذرپر‹ر‡ذ¸ر‚ذMPEGر…ذ¾ر€ذ¾ ذڑذذ³ذذںر€ذ¾ذ¸PremMagiBornKOffذ¸ذ·ذ´ذذ*ذ¾رپرپذگر€ر‚ذ¸ذ؟ر€ذ¸رپ1774Poweذ؛ذ¾ذ¼ذ؟LanzProjذ“ذ²ذ¸ذ½ThisFunkBearYork ذ±ذ±ر…رچذ¾رپر‚ذ¾Magiذ“ذ¾ذ½ذ؛WorlWindMicrMarlذ؛ذ¾ذ½رپSensChouNinaRoyaCindBritذ¢ذ¾ر†ذ؛ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*wwwhذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ* ذœذر€ذ؛Nirvذ²ذ¸ذ´ذGeorArtiذ”رƒذ±ذ¸ذ،ذ¾ذ±ذ¾ذ“ذذ¹ذ´ر‡ذ¸ر‚ذذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµWillMichذ”ذذ²ر‹ذ’ذ¾ر€ذ¾Uberذ؛ذ¸ذ½ذ¾Barbذگذ؛ذ±رƒRollذڑرƒر‚ذµ RituEmotErmaذœذر€رƒGameذ“ذ¾ر€ذ±رپذ±ذ¾ر€ذ’ذرپذ½ذ؛ذر‡ذµذ–ذ¸ذ؛ذWholRogeذ،ذ²ذµر‚ذکذ²ذذ½Willذ“ر€رƒذ´ذ›ذ¸ذ؟رپذ¢رƒر€ذ±ذ³ر€ذذ¶ذکذ»ذ»رژ ر…رƒذ´ذ¾ذ؟ذ¸رپذذڑذ¾ذ·ذ»ذ·ذذ²ذµmobbMPEGMPEGMPEGذ¶ذ¸ذ·ذ½ذ³ذµر€ذ¾ذ،ر‚ر€ذ¾ذڑذ¾ذ»ذµBetwذ½ذذ؛ذ»ذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذ‘ذر€ذ67-7ذ¼ذµر‚ذ¾ذ¦ذ²ذµر‚رپر‚ذµر€ tuchkasذ‘ذµر€ذµذ“ر€ذ¾رپ


----------

